
If bit.ly Is Worth $8 Million, TinyURL Is Worth At Least $46 Million - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/30/if-bitly-is-worth-8-million-tinyurl-is-worth-at-least-46-million/
======
billroberts
Does anyone else think that the shortened URL business is somewhat artificial
and limited? I understand the benefit of fitting the URL into a tweet, but
full length URLs have a lot of advantages: you can make a judgement on the
likely interest or usefulness of the link before you click on it. And there
are some links that I normally wouldn't touch with someone else's ten foot
cattle prod, which I might click on because I can't do reverse-hashing in my
head. (Obviously some of the more mathematically talented HN readers probably
can :-)

If Twitter introduces a new way of inserting links then these businesses could
disappear overnight.

